# New Sigma 18-200/f3.5-6.3 OS Macro or Canon EF-S 55-250/f4-5.6 IS STM?



## fotorex (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

which of these two lenses would you choose as a tele lens for the EOS M in combination with the EF Mount adaptor?

The Sigma lens specs seems tempting.

Sigma 18-200mm / f3.5-6.3 DC OS Macro
+ Macro functionality, 39cm min. focusing distance
+ only 86mm short
+ more versatile as it starts with 18mm (so you can leave the Kit lense at home)
- slower and shorter at the tele end
- 430gr weight
- 62mm thread diameter (a personal disadvantage for me as I don't have any lens with this diameter)
- more expensive (549€) than the Canon lens

Canon EF-S 55-250mm / f4-5.6 IS STM
+ STM (if needed)
+ 375gr weight
+ cheaper (290€) then the Sigma lens 
- 111mm long
- no Macro functionality, 85cm min. focusing distance

What are your thoughts about these two lenses?

Regards,
Frank


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't looked at the Sigma, but superzoom lenses always involve compromises. Usually, you're sacrificing IQ, you get lots of barrel distortion, and bad focus breathing (so with a close subject, the long end isn't as long as you think - the Canon 18-200 is more like 155mm at the long end with a subject a few feet away). The only superzoom with very good IQ is still a compromise: it's big, heavy, and expensive - the 28-300L. 

The 55-250 STM is reportedly a very good lens for the price (notably better than the non-STM versions).


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 30, 2014)

I made a short test with my 70-200 F/4 IS L on my M, but the ergonomy was very poor and the autofocus slower than with EF-M lenses.

After reading positive reviews about the combo EOS M + Adapter + 55-250 IS STM, I ordered the new zoom lens: it's 6 centimeter shorter and weights much less. 

I plan to take picture of relatively slow moving subjects this summer ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proboscis_monkey ), but I have a B-plan: if the autofocus and ergonomy are below my expectations, I will lend it to my daughters' 1100D / T3 Rebel.


----------



## DRR (May 2, 2014)

I would choose the Canon. I have been disappointed with every superzoom I've used.

Jack of all trades is master of none.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 3, 2014)

so far the results from the 55-250 STM look pretty damn good and if you want wide the 11-22 is amazing

my main concern with the 55-250 STM would be AF speed as the STMs are noticably slow than USM even on the M...


----------

